# My first (2) fatties! QView



## dcdoes (Dec 7, 2012)

So I have been salivating over these threads for about a week and I finally decided to take the plunge. I made 2 fatties today and I will be putting them on the BGE in a couple hours.

The first fatty includes corn bread stuffing, diced apples, diced pears, raisins and sliced almonds. The second is a pizza fatty with sauce, mozzarella cheese, pepperoni, onions and peppers. Both are wrapped in a bacon weave.

I did not get pictures while prepping them because I was by myself and did not want to get my phone all greasy. Here they are after they have been prepped. I will post pictures after I cook them.













IMG_0756.JPG



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 7, 2012


















IMG_0757.JPG



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 7, 2012


















IMG_0758.JPG



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 7, 2012






I used a 1.5 lb of sausage on both. I think I would have gotten a better bacon wrap with only 1 lb


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 7, 2012)

They look good from here Thumbs Up


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 7, 2012)

image.jpg



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 7, 2012






On my egg!


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 7, 2012)

image.jpg



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 7, 2012


















image.jpg



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 7, 2012


















image.jpg



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 7, 2012






The one on the left has the fruit and the pizza is on the right. Both were excellent!


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 8, 2012)

They both look great. I just bought all my supplies for 3 fatties I'll be smoking later today. A pizza, a bacon cheeseburger, and a chili dog fatty.


----------



## porked (Dec 8, 2012)

First time or not, excellent looking fatties man!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 8, 2012)

they look good enough to eat..  the only constructive criticism I have would be..  next time try it with the thin bacon..  the thick slice just has a hard time cooking all the way in the smoker.....  otherwise...  well done


----------



## boykjo (Dec 9, 2012)

Yummy............


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The 2 things I want to do different next time is to try a thinner bacon (although the thick was cooked perfectly) and I want to try less smoke. The hickory was over powering the taste of the fatty. My old smoker needed a lot of chunk wood. I am still getting used to the BGE, I've only had it 3 weeks. The upside is, I can practice on more fatties!


----------



## leonidasmma (Dec 11, 2012)

Those look AMAZING and now I've got all drive to make some Fatties of my own...How did the pizza Fatty turn out?  And how did you infuse the sauce?  In the sausage mixed up or just some sauce on the cheese and toppings in the middle?


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 14, 2012)

I just spread out the sauce as if I was making a pizza. Everyone liked the pizza one the best. The fruit was good, but needs work


----------



## leonidasmma (Dec 14, 2012)

Awesome I'm gonna give the pizza fatty a go here on Sunday!  What internal temp do you look for when smoking your Fatty?


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 14, 2012)

So I am doing my next couple fatties today.

First change is less smoke. It overpowered the last batch

second, less sausage. I only used a pound this time

Last, thinner bacon. I use Hormel brand and the thin bacon tended to pull apart while I took it out of the package. I may rethink this. The bacon last time was pretty crisp and the thick bacon gave the fatty some structure.

Pix shortly, again I don't want to get my phone greasy. I need a food photographer.


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 14, 2012)

Here they are going on the BGE. I think my diagonal weave would have been better with thicker bacon. The bacon kept tearing apart. 













image.jpg



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## old bones (Dec 14, 2012)

It always amazes me what I find on this forum.   

They look picture perfect, Good Job!!  

I just might give the Pizza Fatty a try this weekend.


----------



## dcdoes (Dec 14, 2012)

Here they are after 3 hours at 250 degrees. The bacon was not as crisp as my first ones, but the cheese just poured out when I cut them open

BTW - these are both simple pizza fatties. Ssuce and cheese only













image.jpg



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 14, 2012


















image.jpg



__ dcdoes
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## redneckman (Dec 15, 2012)

The fatties look great!  I am going to attempt my first fatty smoke tomorrow.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2012)

Love the fattiea and love the egg.
For the folks that are using thick bacon. Lay out your weave and use a roller pin to stretch it out a bit. I always use thick cut and resize the bacon to fit by rolling or pressing with my fingers. It works great for apps too as you can make the bacon wider as well as longer


----------

